

On the Value of Hard Focus - mapleoin
http://calnewport.com/blog/2009/06/22/on-the-value-of-hard-focus/

======
hrishimittal
I wholeheartedly second the Murakami book recommendation. It's really nice how
he talks about being a hardworking writer in a very personal and unglamorous
manner. The analogy he draws with running is also very thoughtful.

------
jrwoodruff
How (or does) this relate to ADD and ADHD? Can ADD be trained away? I ask this
seriously, I personally think our ability to literally change our minds is not
well understood and extremely underestimated.

~~~
dpatru
When I twisted my knee and strained a ligament, I was told to do exercises to
strengthen the muscles around the knee. Apparently strong muscles can make up
for weak ligaments. Maybe strong "concentration muscles" can make up for
whatever is weak in a person with ADD. Or, maybe ADD can be defined as a
person with weak concentration muscles.

~~~
jcapote
Except that concentration isn't a muscle, its a chemical.

